# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Аранжировка & Минусовка

## Floyd67

Работаю удалённо. Живу в Латвии.

----------


## Floyd67

BONEY M  ................ремикс.

----------


## Floyd67

Вот так нечаянно но приятно песня автора Михаила Либерова ''Каникулы'' в исполнении шоу-группы ''Дельфин'' c моей аранжировкой заняли 5 место в финале отборочного конкурса на детское евровидение от России)))

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6TwTpV5ORY

----------


## Floyd67

Авторские аранжировки в танцевальном стиле

----------


## Floyd67

*Минуса русской эстрады 2*

----------


## Floyd67

*Минуса русской эстрады* 3

----------


## Floyd67

*Авторские аранжировки в стиле БАЛКАНО)))*

----------


## Floyd67

Фрагмент минуса с демо вокалом

*Артур Пирожков (Ревва) - Парадайз*

----------


## Floyd67

Фрагмент минуса с демо вокалом

*ВИНТАЖ - Роман*

----------


## Floyd67

Фрагмент минуса с демо вокалом

*Владимир Девятов - Русские праздники*

----------


## Floyd67

Фрагмент минуса с демо вокалом

*Knīpas un knauķi - Pus četros no rīta*

----------


## Floyd67

Фрагмент минуса с демо вокалом

*Марина Девятова - Пойду, выйду*

----------


## Floyd67

Фрагмент минуса с демо вокалом

*Дискомафия - Едут новосёлы!*

----------


## Floyd67

Фрагмент минуса с демо вокалом
*
ABBA - Dancing Queen*

----------


## Floyd67

Закончил работу на очередным альбомом в лёгком попси-электри стиле. Предлагаю фрагменты нескольких работ с альбома.

----------


## Floyd67

Фрагмент минуса с демо вокалом
*Алексей Чумаков - Три года ты мне снилась*

----------


## Floyd67

Фрагмент минуса с демо вокалом
*Марк Тишман - Три года ты мне снилась*

----------


## Floyd67

Фрагмент минуса с демо вокалом

*КИПЕЛОВ - Дыхание последней любви*

----------


## Floyd67

Фрагмент минуса с демо вокалом

*ELTON JOHN - Blessed*

----------


## Floyd67

Фрагмент минуса с демо вокалом

*Deepside Deejays - Never Be Alone*

----------


## Floyd67

Фрагмент минуса с демо вокалом

*Валерий Меладзе и Константин Меладзе - Серенада*

----------


## Floyd67

Фрагмент минуса с демо вокалом

*НЮША-Выбирай  ч у д о
*

----------


## Floyd67

Фрагмент минуса с демо вокалом

*RICCHI E POVERI - Come Vorrei*

----------


## Floyd67

Фрагмент авторской аранжировки для детей

*ПЛАНЕТА ФАНТАЗЁРОВ - Планета Фантазёров*

----------


## Floyd67

Фрагмент минуса с демо вокалом

*ИНЬ-ЯН - А мне всё пофиг*

----------


## Floyd67

Фрагмент авторской аранжировки для детей

*Павел Багров-Большой хоровод*

----------


## Floyd67

Фрагмент минуса с демо вокалом

*Карина Хвойницкая-Осень*

----------


## Floyd67

Минуса зарубежной эстрады **INLOVE*-80-тые*)))))))) *N.1*

----------


## Floyd67

*Минуса зарубежной эстрады 1.* :moil:

----------


## Floyd67

Фрагмент минуса с демо вокалом

*Drake Bell - I Know*

----------


## Floyd67

Фрагмент минуса с демо вокалом

*СЛИВКИ-Смешной мальчишка*

----------


## Floyd67

Фрагмент минуса с демо вокалом

*ЯЛЛА - Музыкальная чайхана*

----------


## Floyd67

Фрагмент авторской аранжировки в эстрадно танцевальном стиле - Балкано Хаус 

*СЕРЕНА - Львово*

----------


## Floyd67

Фрагмент минуса с демо вокалом

*B-TIGH - Sie Will Mich*

----------


## Floyd67

Фрагмент минуса с демо вокалом

*Игорь Григорьев - Cны моей весны*

----------


## Floyd67

Фрагмент минуса с демо вокалом

*Александр Серов - ТЫ*

----------


## Floyd67

Фрагмент минуса с демо вокалом

*Ольга Будина & Домисолька - Новый год*

----------


## Floyd67

Фрагмент минуса с демо вокалом

*Hayden Panettiere - Cruella De Vil*

----------


## Floyd67

Авторская аранжировка 

*ДОЛЬГАН-Туман*

----------


## Floyd67

Авторская аранжировка 

*Владимир Преображенский - Жёлтые листья*

----------


## Floyd67

Авторская аранжировка для детворы)

*Дельфины - Зоопарк*

----------


## Floyd67

Авторская аранжировка 

_ДОЛЬГАН-Негихин дурин_

----------


## Floyd67

Фрагмент минуса с демо вокалом

*ABBA - Andante*

----------


## Floyd67

Авторская аранжировка 

*ДЕЛЬФИН-Веснушки*

----------


## Floyd67

*Авторская аранжировка*
(демо-вокал, поп-шансон)

*ELITконцерт - Не может быть*

----------


## Floyd67

Авторская аранжировка 

*ДОЛЬГАН-Саахля*

----------


## Floyd67

Аранжировка минуса ( фрагмент с демо-вокалом)

*Nightwish - Walking In The Air*

----------


## Floyd67

Авторская аранжировка для детей ( фрагмент с демо-вокалом)

*Алика Яркина - Олень*

----------


## Floyd67

Аранжировка минуса ( фрагмент с демо-вокалом)

*Fergie - Barracuda*

----------


## Floyd67

Авторская аранжировка 
*
ДОЛЬГАН - Мы верили*

----------


## Floyd67

Аранжировка минуса для детей (с демо-вокалом)

*Волшебники двора - Песенка мамонтёнка*

----------


## Floyd67

Авторская аранжировка 

*Настя Самойленко - Валентинка*

----------


## Floyd67

Авторская аранжировка (демо вокал)

*Настя Самойленко - Моя любовь*

----------


## Альфандрия

Заходите и пишите мне! Буду очень рада всем ответить :)

----------


## Floyd67

Авторская аранжировка (демо вокал)

*Настя Самойленко - Музыка любви*

----------


## Floyd67

Аранжировка минуса ( демо - вокал )

*Ани Лорак - Я вернусь*

----------


## Floyd67

Аранжировка минуса ( демо - вокал )

*Shaggy - Angel*

----------


## Floyd67

Авторская аранжировка ( Шансон )

*Владимир Соболь - Кони*
Первое место на Международном музыкальный фестиваль "Белые ночи Санкт-Петербурга" 2012

----------


## Floyd67

Авторская аранжировка (Калмыцкая народная песня)

*ДОЛЬГАН - Дурна дун*

----------


## Floyd67

Аранжировка минуса ( демо - вокал )

*Lou Bega - MAMBO N5*

----------


## Floyd67

Аранжировка минуса ( демо - вокал )

*R.A.P & Igo - Dzīve bez apstājas*

----------


## Floyd67

Авторская аранжировка (Bossa nova-шансон. Фрагмент)

*Владимир Соболь - Я многое терял*

----------


## Floyd67

Авторская аранжировка (демо вокал)

*Настя Самойленко - Я приду*

----------


## Floyd67

Авторская аранжировка (демо-вокал. шансон)

*Владимир Соболь - Ушли друзья*

----------


## Floyd67

Авторская аранжировка ( Шансон )

*Ляля Рублёва - Я не могу тебя забыть*

----------


## Floyd67

Авторская аранжировка (демо вокал)

*Настя Самойленко - Весна придёт*

----------


## Kazinja

Добрый день! Я заглянула к вам из соседнего форума музыкальных руководителей и хочу обратиться с просьбой. Очень нужен минус песни гр.Елисаветград и Никола "Я тебя люблю" (Из кинофильма "Мы из будущего 2") перелопатила почти весь интернет,но нашла только плюс.Не знаю,может быть минуса вообще не существует? Может быть кто-нибудь может помочь? Буду рада любой помощи.

----------


## Kazinja

Вот недавно нашла информацию,что эту песню исполняет и Максим Кухарский,но минуса так и не нашла.

----------


## Floyd67

Здравствуйте,

Я работаю в студии и поэтому это не бесплатное мероприятие.
Если вас устраивает такой вариант то шлите плюс на мой почтовый ящик floyds@inbox.lv  и я скажу сколько это будет стоить.

----------


## Floyd67

Аранжировка минуса ( демо-вокал )

*TINA TURNER - DISCO Inferno*

----------


## Floyd67

Аранжировка минуса ( демо-вокал )

*TOM JONES & MOUSSE T.*

----------


## Floyd67

Аранжировка детского минуса ( демо-вокал )

*Песня о волшебниках 
* *из к/ф ''Новогодние приключения Маши и Вити''*

----------


## Floyd67

Аранжировка минуса ( демо-вокал )

*ФИЛИПП КИРКОРОВ - Мне не жаль тебя*

----------


## Floyd67

Авторская аранжировка 2010 (демо вокал)

*Кристина Селезнёва - Muzika E*

----------


## Floyd67

Аранжировка минуса ( демо-вокал )

*Montell Jordan - This Is How We Do It*

----------


## Valentina Wiebe

Добрый день!!! У меня к вам вопрос!  Немецкий композитор  написал  песню, много песен для детей, ноты есть, а минусов нет.  А я хочу фонограммы, дорого?

----------


## Лев

*Valentina Wiebe*, 
Обратитесь к http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...54#post4815754
или выбирайте в этом же разделе - http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=45

----------


## лида-1410

Девочки,подскажите пожалуйста,что это за музыка?
https://yadi.sk/d/K7clo1hnYTrc7

----------


## МУРЁНКА

> Авторская аранжировка (Bossa nova-шансон. Фрагмент)
> 
> Владимир Соболь - Я многое терял


Очень понравилось!

----------

